# Planning pregnancy around wedding



## Lucy05 (May 2, 2021)

Hello!
I'm just looking for some advice from anyone who has maybe came off contraception around the time of their wedding. I'm getting married on the 25th June and My husband (to be) and I would like to start trying for our second child. I am currently on the Evra patch and I take it weekly for 3 weeks and then have 1 week off it to have a 'Period'. My period before contraception has always been regular, every 28 days and lasts up to 1 week and this has continued to be the same pattern whilst on the patch. I would like to take my patch off tomorrow which will be 3rd of May and should then have a period on the 6th or 7th latest. (It normally comes 3/4 days after stopping the patch for my week free) which would mean my next period after this is around the 3rd or 4th of June and the following one again should be 1st of July. Amongst this I have to try and avoid having a period on the 31st of May for my dress fitting and obviously not have it on the 25th of June either. This would work out well if it all went to plan but I have read a mixture of things online about some peoples period returning straight away and normal and others being very irregular and unpredictable. I understand this is different for everyone but I'm wondering if anyone else has been in this situation of coming off contraception and trying for a baby before the wedding and if so, how did you best plan it to avoid your period for dress fittings etc? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

